# Past users of clomid



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Just wondering..... I can't decide whether to be hopeful or not. 
Doodle x


----------



## jollymummy (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Doodle...

I was given Clomid for 3 mths by my consultant but after 3 mths nothing happened so went back to him and he agreed to give me Clomid for another few months but said that if it didnt work then I would need to go onto other treatment..That month (4th month) after taking Clomid I got BFP and now have a wee boy.. Hope it works for you..

Jenni


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Clomid didnt work for me and i moved on to IVF but a friend of mine had 2 little girls on Clomid.
I think its worth a try before you get into the big expensive and invasive treatments.

love Kimx x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

I was on Clomid but basically for DD we were told that it had a limited chance of being successful because of male factor issues.

I know Clomid has been used very successfully for very many people 

Good Luck

Clare


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I fell pg on my first cycle of clomid  

Good Luck  

Niki x


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

We had six unsuccessful Clomid cycles before moving to IVF but we're back on Clomid (& Metformin) while we save for another IVF cycle.
So hoping it works and we can use our IVF savings for baby things  

Love
Kia.x


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments girls, it's really appreciated, especially on the days when it seems a bit hopeless. It's good to read about people who get BFP's. It could happen to me too.

I'm a bit shocked by the results though. Perhaps something is going wrong with the way we are treated? Maybe the monitoring needs to be more focused? 

Take care, and thank-you for replying. 
Doodle x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Doodle

I don't know how many of us who went on to have other treatment used clomid as a breathing space so we still felt as though we were doing something rather than just hanging around.

Clare


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Good point Claire. Perhaps I should rephrase the question to be aimed at people for whom clomid was the first course of treatment. I'm also guessing that many of the people who had a BFP will probably not use the site any more and this may skew the results - hopefully.
Doodle x


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

hi

i had a bfp on my first course of clomid

love

Donna x


----------

